# liverpool



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

is mann iland still there i mean the pool that is. terry music man(Jester) (Smoke)


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

The building still stands, that is it did 15 months ago. A taxi driver took me to
see it as he had sailed for just about every company out of Liverpool. I just 
happened to mention I was sent to "Lobito Palm" from there in mid January
1961 and we were off on a grand tour of all the old hangouts after that... one
end of Dock Road to the other...had a great meal upstairs at the Baltic Hotel,
a pub, and we dossed his Taxi at my hotel and he went home in a taxi! Snowy


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks for that one snowy terry music man


----------

